# Is 30 the limit for a gamer?



## Tony Lou (Apr 16, 2013)

Until when is it considered socially acceptable for someone to be into playing games?

Would it be that once you reach 30 that's the limit and you officially are too old for this?

Sure, some may say they don't care and will keep doing it as always anyway, but I figure there comes a time when you start avoiding doing it in front of friends and family.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 16, 2013)

There is no limit. You suck


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2013)

Wut is this I dun even.............


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2013)

With how video games have been growing increasingly casual and family-friendly in some regards with what we got with the Wii/Wii U and with a lot of mobile games, I think it's starting to blur the line of what is and is not acceptable. Maybe hardcore gaming is still viewed as "unacceptable" to older folks but at the same time you can probably see a lot more people playing shit like Angry Birds and Wii Fitness or whatever. But a lot of this I think still has only to do with the generational gap. People that might be viewed as "too old for games" are past that cusp of before games came into the state that they are now. If games keep up as they are I think we'll reach a point where it's no longer viewed as socially unacceptable as soon those of us that are playing games every day, put so much of our love into them, will be the elders and if we don't conform to what our predecessors believe we should then the stereotype will change.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 16, 2013)

Is 30 the limit for a reader, moviegoer or television watcher? Gaming is just another form of entertainment and there being an acceptable age for a gamer is silly in this day and age. No one is too old to enjoy a challenge or a different form of storytelling.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 16, 2013)

Krory said:


> With how video games have been growing increasingly casual and family-friendly in some regards with what we got with the Wii/Wii U and with a lot of mobile games, I think it's starting to blur the line of what is and is not acceptable. Maybe hardcore gaming is still viewed as "unacceptable" to older folks but at the same time you can probably see a lot more people playing shit like Angry Birds and Wii Fitness or whatever. But a lot of this I think still has only to do with the generational gap. People that might be viewed as "too old for games" are past that cusp of before games came into the state that they are now. If games keep up as they are I think we'll reach a point where it's no longer viewed as socially unacceptable as soon those of us that are playing games every day, put so much of our love into them, will be the elders and if we don't conform to what our predecessors believe we should then the stereotype will change.



Yes, it is a generation thing.

In my mother's eyes it really isn't any different from a child's toy.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 16, 2013)

What a ridiculous question.

I fully intend to play videogames until I fucking die of old age.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2013)

Luiz, my dad was playing Halo with me a couple of years ago when he was in his 40's. He's 50 now and likes shooters. 

My "mother-in-law" just discovered gem puzzle games and is hooked to them. She's almost 60.



As Naruto put it... I see myself playing videogames as long as I can hold a controller or move a character with the power of mind, whatever thing they have in the future.... Then my grandchildren will walk by, rolling their eyes because those games are "OMG-like ultra old-lol" and don't have Enhanced Virtual Realityx1000 or some shit. 

Exactly like this:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> What a ridiculous question.
> 
> *I fully intend to play videogames until I fucking die of old age.*



 Me as well.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 16, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Until when is it considered socially acceptable for someone to be into playing games?
> 
> Would it be that once you reach 30 that's the limit and you officially are too old for this?
> 
> Sure, some may say they don't care and will keep doing it as always anyway, but I figure there comes a time when you start avoiding doing it in front of friends and family.



*is 27*


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 16, 2013)

N-no?

People should stop being embarrassed for having perfectly fine hobbies.  It's not like this the early 90s, even; video games are huge, massive even, and plenty of people past the age of 30 play them, and don't feel ashamed of doing it.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2013)

Old people are probably jelly that they have fuck all to do in retirement, while the gamer generation will have enjoyable, fun timesinks until their hands stop working.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 16, 2013)

Last time I checked the average gaming age was approaching thirty six.  People don't always just abandon hobbies when they hit a certain age. It just seems like a hobby for twenty somethings and younger because that is how the other media view it.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2013)

> Until when is it considered socially acceptable for someone to be into playing games?



Difficult question to answer since society's views on gaming are changing with each passing year and different generations or groups of people.  Most Indian parents that I know of seem to believe that 16/17 is the age when people should outgrow videogames.  Ask a different group of people and the age will change. 



> Would it be that once you reach 30 that's the limit and you officially are too old for this?



You are never too old for something that gives you enjoyment.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 16, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Until when is it considered socially acceptable for someone to be into playing games?
> 
> Would it be that once you reach 30 that's the limit and you officially are too old for this?
> 
> Sure, some may say they don't care and will keep doing it as always anyway, but I figure there comes a time when you start avoiding doing it in front of friends and family.



You do not need to set an age limit, sure priorities change meaning you cannot give them as much time like work and family but that doesn't mean you should abandon them altogether. 

The video game industry is the fastest evolving entertainment industry, more often than not the quality of the plot,story telling , voice acting has dramatically improved giving a truly immersive experience.

Just in the past year games like bioshock infinite and far cry 3 provide different but amazing experiences you can't have in a movie or a book, and its not kiddie themed either as most non gamers assume. These 2 games are just from the top of my head and from just one genre of games (FPS) that are not even expected to have the kind of story and characters compared to other genre. 

As long as you are responsible, try to help around the house, give adequate time to family and friends they really should not have a problem with you playing a video game, if they can't understand the experiences you can get and the fact that its great form of stress relief then maybe they need to check how mature they really are. 

Lastly, a 30 year old man in 2013 will be very different from a 30 year old man in 1995, video games are widely accepted nowadays as well as the yardstick for doing hobbies past a certain age limit.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 16, 2013)

Nerd chic is a major thing now, anyways.

You can always just pretend to enjoy them ironically, or just wear blatantly "I just like this design" video game shirts and pretend your part of the culture of personality leeches that have no personality and need to glean it from whatever sub-culture, fad or fashion to which they can latch on.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2013)

"Just played Angry Birds
I'm such a nerd xD"


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 16, 2013)

I really only watch the Superbowl, if that, but I do like wearing the shirts and bumper stickers of all these teams I don't recognize.  

I'm probably one of the biggest football fans you'll meet, though.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 16, 2013)

I will be 100 and still playing games and watching fanservice anime.


----------



## abc123 (Apr 16, 2013)

If there's friends and family over, no person should be playing games on their own anyway. My Dad at 48-years old plays WoW and has been playing for 8 years now (pretty seriously), yet he has a fine social life. All my family is fine with it also.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I will be 100 and still playing games and watching fanservice anime.



The only problem I can see with that is having all the hardware for playing those things - TVs, consoles, games, all still functional... that will be hard.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 16, 2013)

2 things i'll always be doing, playing games and beating my dick


----------



## James (Apr 16, 2013)

So, old boring people in serious-business-man suits might scorn at you for playing games when you're over 30, because of their 1980's style sterotypes of gaming.

People who actually matter and have a personality won't give a fucking shit because they'll be playing games too.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 16, 2013)

I m quiting this year, not sure about age though, I think its become too casual to have a number on it, but well after LOS2 this year, I ll drop my controller for life, too busy to make time for this hobby. 
Dont think too much about the age and do what you want to do


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 16, 2013)

I thought people who call themselves gamers already exceed the limit in everything, so why should age be different.

My dad is 44 and has his own ps2 (lol) and tv for gaming only 

While my grandpa on the other hand is telling me that I waste my precious youth on games instead of girls, and he also said I shouldn't play +18 games atleast until I was 18.

Funny thing is he doesn't know the meaning of +18 it seems, since the last "girl" I saw him "playing with" surely didn't fit the bill.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2013)

Um I will probably play video games more in my old age. Wouldn't really have time for ankle injuries and bruise marks when I'm working full time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2013)

The answer is no.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2013)

I will be playing games until the day I die. I won't abandon a hobby that has become an integral part of my life because some random people/family/friends think it's weird at a certain age. 

Besides, my fiancee is a gamer too. We're not just going to give it up.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 16, 2013)

Nope.
From the womb to the tomb.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 16, 2013)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> I thought people who call themselves gamers already exceed the limit in everything, so why should age be different.
> 
> My dad is 44 and has his own ps2 (lol) and tv for gaming only
> 
> ...



Don't lol at the PS2, son... it is one of the greatest consoles ever made.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 16, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Don't lol at the PS2, son... it is one of the greatest consoles ever made.



You misunderstand the PS2 was my last console, because since the 3 I'm a PC men.

Y u no Tekken? You might say. But I dunno.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, I may give it a shot in the day I get rich and buy one of those super computers required for a satisfying performance.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 16, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Well, I may give it a shot in the day I get rich and buy one of those super computers required for a satisfying performance.



Excellent. I should henceforth be known as the motivational trainer.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll never stop.


----------



## Griever (Apr 16, 2013)

My uncle is in his 50's and still enjoys Duke Nukem and other shooters. Besides, who cares if it's socially acceptable?, if it makes ya feel good do it, yeah?.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 16, 2013)

Once you hit a certain age, you should stop doing things you enjoy.

There is no age for when someone should stop playing video games. Of course once you're older you will naturally have less time for video games and it might be harder to incorporate them into your schedule.


----------



## AshKonoha (Apr 16, 2013)

My step dad is like 50 or 60 and still plays and I mean plays. Like he will play 6 hours in row Saturday and sunday.  Even my Grandma who is 86 is into it. Heck my mom and 10 yr old sister have been playing GTA 4 for a few years now.


----------



## tgre (Apr 16, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Old people are probably jelly that they have fuck all to do in retirement, while the gamer generation will have enjoyable, fun timesinks until their hands stop working.



I am now pumped up for old age and pension.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 16, 2013)

As long as Batman Arkham City is in existence, I will play forever. Even beyond the grave.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 17, 2013)

The only way that they would be able to take off my controller is my cold, dead hands.


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 17, 2013)

There's no problem playing video games regardless of your age and _anyone_ who tries to tell you otherwise needs to go fuck themselves hard.


----------



## James (Apr 17, 2013)

By the way, although I myself believe "play games until whenever the fuck you want", I admit that asking this question in a forum full of people who probably want to play games forever, probably wasn't the best way to get an unbiased answer.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 17, 2013)

My dad plays has been playing OG Starcraft since release (he is now 53). He's got thousands of games on his account and more than twice as many losses than wins.

Everyone else has already said it, the entertainment industry has no age limits. We all want to have fun no matter what age we are. That and I'm sure there could one day be a study that computer/game usage might somehow help keep our brains a little sharper in old age as long as it things don't become stupid as shit like the Kinect or something.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2013)

slickcat said:


> I m quiting this year, not sure about age though, I think its become too casual to have a number on it, but well after LOS2 this year, I ll drop my controller for life, too busy to make time for this hobby.
> Dont think too much about the age and do what you want to do




I was of the same mind a couple of months ago... and you know what happened? Monster Hunter 3. That's what happened. 

Farewell, my beloved time, I barely knew ya.





Stumpy said:


> Everyone else has already said it, the entertainment industry has no age limits. We all want to have fun no matter what age we are. That and I'm sure there could one day be a study that computer/game usage might somehow help keep our brains a little sharper in old age as long as it things don't become stupid as shit like the Kinect or something.



There're actually some already.


Link removed


Link removed




And the best one of all:

Note from Chi's family.

So... in about 50 years you can expect yourself passing your time smoking weed and playing bejewel for your health.


----------



## Mael (Apr 17, 2013)

No, but by 30 you should at least have some form of a job and social structure, IMO.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 17, 2013)

27 should be the limit. Video games cause a lack of productivity and masturbation addiction.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 17, 2013)

There's no age limit but you eventually stop caring/being interested

I'm not far out of my teens and I'm pretty apathetic towards games now


----------



## Slice (Apr 17, 2013)

TasteTheDifference said:


> There's no age limit but you eventually stop caring/being interested
> 
> I'm not far out of my teens and I'm pretty apathetic towards games now



You cant say that in general like that.

I'm 30 myself and (not counting the women) the youngest member in my group of friends and we have gaming weekends all the time.

No one really lost interrest in games - finding time to actually play one gets increasingly harder though.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 17, 2013)

There is no age restriction to playing games


----------



## Burke (Apr 17, 2013)

considering games are my career, id say theres no limit


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 17, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> considering games are my career, id say theres no limit



What do you do?


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 17, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Until when is it considered socially acceptable for someone to be into playing games?



At what point does it become socially unacceptable to have fun?

Gaming is a hobby/fun way to pass time. So long as gaming doesn't interfere with your life to the point where you're not functioning properly in society, I'm fine with people playing games well into their 90's if they're able..

Anyone saying otherwise is stuck in the past somewhere.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 18, 2013)

Mael said:


> No, but by 30 you should at least have some form of a job and social structure, IMO.



This as long as it does'nt ruin your life there's nothing wrong with enjoying games regardless of how old you are.


----------



## lathia (Apr 18, 2013)

Age restriction for playing games.... lolno.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 18, 2013)

Assorted fun facts from the gaming industry, ESA: 


> The average game player is 30 years old and has been playing games for 12 years.
> The average age of the most frequent game purchaser is 35 years old.
> Forty-seven percent of all game players are women. In fact, women over the age of 18 represent a significantly greater portion of the game-playing population (30 percent) than boys age 17 or younger (18 percent).



, the average American video gamer was 37 years old.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2013)

Been playing games since I was like 6... will continue to play them past 50


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 19, 2013)

Only way you should feel bad/insecure about playing Videogames is if it stopping you from doing more important things you personally know you should be doing.



Byrdman said:


> Been playing games since I was like 6... will continue to play them past 50



When I was 9, I was convinced I would keep playing with Toys religiously until the day I die. That fell on its face.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 19, 2013)

My grandpa had one of those old pong systems, primitive but comparable to me having my Mega Drive still.

As long as I still get enjoyment out of video games why should I stop?


----------



## Adjuchas90 (Apr 19, 2013)

There is no limit for this, people shall do it in the afterlife too.


----------

